# IMPORTANT Buying Female Skunks



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Another posts about skunks.. its that time of year!

PLEASE REMEMBER IF YOU ARE BUYING A FEMALE SKUNK SHE WILL NEED TO BE SPAYED 

Last year, it seemed to fall by the wayside and not many people were driving this point home. Female skunks have to be spayed or mated.

Female skunks were sold and buyers not told that this was the case so this year, please can everyone keep going on about it to newbies or anyone enquiring about skunks.:2thumb:

For those not sure about whether they would like a lovely litter of skunky kits, be advised it is not something I would recommend. If you are lucky and the kits survive, your lovely docile female will become 'savage'. I will report back in a couple of months when my Koko's babies have left here but I am not holding out hope that she will return back to normal after hearing that breeding changes the female for good.

Just raising awareness.

From what I have heard and experienced so far (I have a 2 week old litter, my first), skunk breeding is NOT for the hobby breeder but should be left to professional skunk farms.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i have one to add to that caro.. which oddly i have had to talk about twice earlier today funnily enough 

female skunks can choose to delay implantation of the fertilised embryos until they are ready to have a litter..

this means that if your female skunk is mated.. and does NOT have a litter 6 weeks later... 

SHE MIGHT STILL BE PREGNANT.

i had one last year go 4 months after being mated before she gave birth.

do not assume therefore that a mated female skunk is not pregnant, if you do not see babies within 6 weeks... 

hth

Nerys


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Another posts about skunks.. its that time of year!
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER IF YOU ARE BUYING A FEMALE SKUNK SHE WILL NEED TO BE SPAYED
> 
> ...


 
does that mean that after this litter you will be getin Koko spayed and not breedin her again caz?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> do not assume therefore that a mated female skunk is not pregnant, if you do not see babies within 6 weeks...


If your skunk is mated and has kits six weeks later they will be premature, gestation is 60-70 days.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I don't think the delay implantation thing is not widely known either!

Don't know about next year tbh Cat. It really depends upon whether Koko goes back to normal after the litter (

If she goes back to her previous docile self I don't know if I could face another few months of this every year but if she remains like this from now in it won't make any odds if she has babies next year or not!

I'm just sharing the experience. Would hate for people to think it would be nice to breed their sweet pet skunk only to find she changes into an ogre for good.

Koko is impossible to deal with at the moment. She attacks for no reason. If she meets you, she attacks you. You don't have to be anywhere near the babies. It seems less protectiveness now and more just her being territorial.

I could be wrong and she might go back to normal after the stress of the litter is over, in which case I'll report back. I just thought it would be a good idea to make people think twice about breeding a skunk in the home. 

I have not personally heard of any other experience of a home bred skunk litter so be nice to hear if anyone else has anything to add.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yes I don't think the delay implantation thing is not widely known either!
> 
> Don't know about next year tbh Cat. It really depends upon whether Koko goes back to normal after the litter (
> 
> ...


i think that every situation needs to be treated upon its own merits, as personally hearing your story of success so far, has made me think that it isnt a total impossibility to breed at home, though i know your kits arent out the woods yet. So maybe skunk farms have a higher chance of success but it doesnt mean that a hobby breeder wouldnt be just as successful depending on the timing and situation


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think that every situation needs to be treated upon its own merits, as personally hearing your story of success so far, has made me think that it isnt a total impossibility to breed at home, though i know your kits arent out the woods yet. So maybe skunk farms have a higher chance of success but it doesnt mean that a hobby breeder wouldnt be just as successful depending on the timing and situation


Thats not really my point. Yes, from what I have learned so far I would not honestly recommend breeding skunks but my point is what it does to your female.

My other point is to make people aware that if they are buying female skunks, they need to have her spayed or mated. I have spoken to people who don't know this.. some WITH female skunks !!!!!!!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a very good point : victory:At what age should a skunk be done male and female. Was it 6mthes.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

leggy said:


> This is a very good point : victory:At what age should a skunk be done male and female. Was it 6mthes.


Yes. If a skunk if fit and healthy the recommended age is 4 - 6 months by an experienced vet :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

do they have the same problems as female ferrets left unneutered and unmated?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> do they have the same problems as female ferrets left unneutered and unmated?


 
yes they have very similar problems : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Very good point caz, as people do need to be aware of this.
Cat, yes it is possible to breed in the home (obviously lol) and if people want to do it then it is their choice, but by doing it you are putting your female at more risk and there is a MUCH higher risk of the kits being destroyed, or mum retaining them... so you have a higher risk of problems with mum, including illness through the stress along with others... but at the same time, you may encounter no problems so its just if you are willing to take the risk or not 



pigglywiggly said:


> do they have the same problems as female ferrets left unneutered and unmated?


Yes in this respect they are very similar to ferrets and are induced ovulators, and dont come out of season unless they are bred or neutered... and can have the same problems if not mated. 
you can have them mated however to a neutered skunk and it will do the same job, but the male just fires blanks... but NOT a castrated skunk (it may be the other way around lol but i think thats rignt) as there is no motivation there for the male at all as all of his manly hood has been taken...

Lucy x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Very good point caz, as people do need to be aware of this.
> Cat, yes it is possible to breed in the home (obviously lol) and if people want to do it then it is their choice, but by doing it you are putting your female at more risk and there is a MUCH higher risk of the kits being destroyed, or mum retaining them... so you have a higher risk of problems with mum, including illness through the stress along with others... but at the same time, you may encounter no problems so its just if you are willing to take the risk or not


 
i understand this, my point being that the people pointing this out to everyone are in fact breeding at home themselves. That is why i asked pouchie that given she says breeding is NOT for the hobby breeder and should be left to the skunk farms, is she going to have Koko done, as she isnt a skunk farm and i dont think shes gunna suddenly turn into one within a year. I dont want people thinkin she is a hypocrite sayin this stuff to people then breeding her skunk again at home in the future thats all


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

has anyone else had the same problem with a female turning funny when with a litter - if so did they resort back to nice fluffy pets or stay demons?

additionally has anyone with a female that has not been de-scented had kits off them? as i would imagine an armed Demon skunk female could be hell to live with if she added spraying into the mix described by pouchie<G>


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to know more about people's different experiences too. 

Is the added risk because they are more likely to be disturbed in a home environment?

Have people found that the females stay agressive for life or can this be remedied with spaying. After a litter I mean?

What about skunks that are in outdoor enclosures? Do they have more success (as they are more removed from people etc.)

Are people seeing a difference in their males with protective females and babies around?

Thanks


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i understand this, my point being that the people pointing this out to everyone are in fact breeding at home themselves. That is why i asked pouchie that given she says breeding is NOT for the hobby breeder and should be left to the skunk farms, is she going to have Koko done, as she isnt a skunk farm and i dont think shes gunna suddenly turn into one within a year. I dont want people thinkin she is a hypocrite sayin this stuff to people then breeding her skunk again at home in the future thats all


 
I'm sure no-one will call me a hypocrite for breeding a species then sharing little known experience.

Just because I would not recommend it for a variety of good reasons doesn't mean no-one is suited to breeding skunks. 

I just feel a home environment, even one as quiet as mine, is not ideal. 

We have left Koko in peace and had *very* little to do with her but she is still highly upset and aggressive. The slightest mistake, too much disturbance and it could all be over. Moreover, I havent got a clue if I am getting my diet decisions right other than the survival of the litter. Lets face it, who knows the dietary requirements of a pregnant/lactating skunk... we are still learning about their diet in general! 

It is very stressful and I can't explain why without you seeing Koko. If she turned her aggression on those kits due to the stress of a home environment/ incorrect diet they wouldnt know what hit them. 

Having experienced breeding a litter, it is my informed advice that home breeding be carefully considered.

You have never seen a savage skunk with litter... only a cuddly docile pompom... which is what Koko was 3 weeks ago.

The effect on her has been heightened aggression and weight loss. She looks worn out already and spends almost every minute of every day on the litter. You can see the physical strain it has had on her (tough to see with your family pet). 

And I have been lucky by all accounts because Bear does not turn aggressive around females in season like many males do. 

Those are some points about after the litter arrives but then there is the actual MATING in the first place. Mating can be very aggressive and cause nasty injury to both skunks. You will need to be able to split your skunks when the female is pregnant and if you don't have both sexes yourself OR they are related, you will need to send your skunk away to be with a mate for 2 - 4 weeks. It is not a case of taking your male to a female or vice versa, let them mate then thats it. 


I didn't intend to put people off but I would think people would welcome hearing about the disadvantages as the advantages are only too obvious, just pull up any photo of a baby skunk...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

was the mating intentional or accidental caz?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Was an intresting read Car and will be intrested to see how you get on with her? will you be breeding her next season or getting her spayed then? do you only plan on breeding her or do you have any other female skunks, would be intresting to see what shes lik after! Do you think spaying would then make her calm down if she stayed aggressive? or will you just let her carry on being aggressive and keep breeding her?:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> was the mating intentional or accidental caz?


 
Intentional. Why do you ask?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Was an intresting read Car and will be intrested to see how you get on with her? will you be breeding her next season or getting her spayed then? do you only plan on breeding her or do you have any other female skunks, would be intresting to see what shes lik after! Do you think spaying would then make her calm down if she stayed aggressive? or will you just let her carry on being aggressive and keep breeding her?:2thumb:


 
I don't know the answer to any of those q's yet Joe. Depends entirely upon how Koko settles after the kits. 

If she remains aggressive I'll work with her to make her tame again. 

I am only just starting to put the work in weaning and handling the litter this week as they are now 2 weeks old so thats my next hurdle. So far all I have had to do is keep well out of the way!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yea the risk is heightend because they are in the home, in a not always so quite environment... so noises and disturbances at an early stage can stress the female hugely...

Skunks in outdoor enclousres do TEND to have more success as they are more left to their own devices (but even this depends as to how often you are entereing this enclosure/outbuilding/shed etc)
From experience, but this is only MY experience, other people may have encountered other things, the female has gone back to her usual self after about 2 months of the kits leaving... mainly because they just need to settle back down, recoup, and get back to their previous state of life... i think with pouchies, and i am sure she wont mind me saying this, as they are in the home and not confined to an area.. like a 4x4 hutch or small room etc, it has put some added stress on Koko as she has a larger area to 'defend' as such and keep her kits protected from any dangers...

as for the males, i dont think they give two hoots lol, they have had their end away so its all gravy. but as pouchie said, she has been lucky with bear as he has not shown agression... when they breed they are agressive to an extent as they like it rough, but some males, even females, will take it way to far and either or will inflict serious injury on the other, sometimes causing death if it goes to that extreem.

Diet wise, yes things are still being learnt about it, but generally you need to up proteins and fats, to help get weight back on mum and help keep her healthy to bring the kits up...

also the dramatic change in you skunk when it has a litter is huge, you cant explain what its is like until you see it. they will happily charge at you and would chew your hand off if you gave them even the slightest chance to, they will do anything to protect their kits from any danger, and if it means harming someone to the extent of major damage then it will be done. 
if you want to breed skunks, you need to be aware of all issues, you need to be prepared to cut yourself off from your loved pet for 6 months as it will become a completely different animal to the one you already know... even when you try to explain this to someone they cant place it until they experience it first hand... when caz first put her two into breeding, i let her know all of this jsut so that she could be prepared of what was happening, and im sure that knowing it has made it easier for her, than not knowing it and then facing it and being like ahhh! lol but i am sure she will back me up on saying that however much you try to explain something, the full extent of it isnt noticed untill you experience it first hand.
as pouchie said in the last part of her post, hopefully people will be more welcoming to the advice that she is giving about the advantages and disadvantages so that they can know to some extent what is to be expected if you want to breed your little monsters...
pouchie - i think you have done an excellet job in explaing it all and putting in to words as much as you can whats to be expected, so that hopefully it can help out future breeders 

Lucy xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Intentional. Why do you ask?


 
i ask because im tryin to get a well rounded perspective on the whole breeding at home and the should you shouldnt you, as the amount of info available online and the amount of discussion and info there has been on here and in PMS between skunk owners i would have thought the risks were evident before mating, yet you still chose to mate her . Also knowing now that Koko is a little terror and is really agressive and nasty, and theres a chance she could be like this for good, you have Kens skunks at yours being mated so now the chances of them being nasty is high too. i would have thought you would have advised ken to have his spayed rather than risk them becoming like Koko is being right now. You advise the breeding should be left to the skunk farms yet you are playin your part in home breeding with kens, it just all confuses me thats all

lucy, im not being unwelcoming towards pouchies advice, i am just challenging some points that id like explaining a bit better thats all


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Luce. 
When you say they are not confined to a 4x4 hutch is that a method breeders use or is that the sort of space they'd have on a farm?
Sorry - showing my ignorance again! :blush:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

cat in no way was my post aimed at you, it was a general comment 

ken im sure knew the risks and he has chosen to take the chance. Really there is no should you shouldnt you as its all personal opinion and how you feel about it... the chances of them being nasty when having babies is 110%, but they are well socialised and integrated animals, and imo koko, and kens if succesful, will go back to their usual temperment after the pregnancy and bringing up the kits has blown over... they just need chance to get themselves back to it, and it just involves patience and a calm attitude towards them to show you arent a threat


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i ask because im tryin to get a well rounded perspective on the whole breeding at home and the should you shouldnt you, as the amount of info available online and the amount of discussion and info there has been on here and in PMS between skunk owners i would have thought the risks were evident before mating, yet you still had let her mate. Also knowing now that Koko is a little terror and is really agressive and nasty, and theres a chance she could be like this for good, you have Kens skunks at yours being mated so now the chances of them being nasty is high too. i would have thought you would have advised ken to have his spayed rather than risk them becoming like Koko is being right now. You advise the breeding should be left to the skunk farms yet you are playin your part in home breeding with kens, it just all confuses me thats all
> 
> lucy, im not being unwelcoming towards pouchies advice, i am just challenging some points that id like explaining a bit better thats all


 
The difference for me is I have the added bonus of having outdoor enclosures in my garden - I knew being a parrot breeder would have its perks :lol2::lol2: 

IF either of my 2 become SO aggressive or I feel my home is not suitable I have options & then IF they do have babies & don't change I can keep them as breeders & maybe keep one or more of their offspring as house pets.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i ask because im tryin to get a well rounded perspective on the whole breeding at home and the should you shouldnt you, as the amount of info available online and the amount of discussion and info there has been on here and in PMS between skunk owners i would have thought the risks were evident before mating, yet you still had let her mate. Also knowing now that Koko is a little terror and is really agressive and nasty, and theres a chance she could be like this for good, you have Kens skunks at yours being mated so now the chances of them being nasty is high too. i would have thought you would have advised ken to have his spayed rather than risk them becoming like Koko is being right now. You advise the breeding should be left to the skunk farms yet you are playin your part in home breeding with kens, it just all confuses me thats all
> 
> lucy, im not being unwelcoming towards pouchies advice, i am just challenging some points that id like explaining a bit better thats all


 
ah now I see. 

I won't be drawn into politics Cat. Bear is unrelated to Ken's girls, Dom 'might' not be. Makes sense to use Bear and it was already agreed anyway. Ken is fully aware of my experiences so far. 

This thread was meant to raise awareness because it is not common knowledge that females have to be mated or spayed and it should be.

Some good points raised about home breeding that also need to be heard but I'll leave it here before it goes even further off topic.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> ah now I see.
> 
> I won't be drawn into politics Cat. Bear is unrelated to Ken's girls, Dom 'might' not be. Makes sense to use Bear and it was already agreed anyway. Ken is fully aware of my experiences so far.
> 
> ...


 
I have to say that the points you have covered and explained are fantastic and very informative and will hopefully open peoples eyes and make them realise it aint a nice walk in the park breeding skunks 

I stuck will all boys so i didnt have to worry about not having females mated an taken out of heat 

But i have found your experience so far to be fascinating caroline and look forward to any updates on how things are going :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> ah now I see.
> 
> I won't be drawn into politics Cat. Bear is unrelated to Ken's girls, Dom 'might' not be. Makes sense to use Bear and it was already agreed anyway. Ken is fully aware of my experiences so far.
> 
> ...


 
why have you brought Dom into it?? its got nothin to do with who ken chooses to use as his stud for his girls, its up to him. My point being is that you make such an "out there" statement as it should be left to skunk farms yet you say you might continue to breed koko from home in the future. it just strikes me as a little bizarre that you advise to leave it to the skunk farms yet your intention of breeding from home again is undecided. i would have thought makin a statement like that meant that you wouldnt be breeding koko again, sort of lead by example if that makes sense. its like me sayin hedgehogs shouldnt be bred by the average joe but i will continue to do so.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lets just wait and see how many other litters are raised successfully this year.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Also knowing now that Koko is a little terror and is really agressive and nasty, and theres a chance she could be like this for good, you have Kens skunks at yours being mated so now the chances of them being nasty is high too. i would have thought you would have advised ken to have his spayed rather than risk them becoming like Koko is being right now.


He was advised to spay so do not jump to conclusions without the facts, it was his choice to mate no one elses and hes not a child

Thats my only input in this thread as I feel theres some sour grapes on this thread (not by pouchie)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

loulou said:


> He was advised to spay so do not jump to conclusions without the facts, it was his choice to mate no one elses and hes not a child
> 
> Thats my only input in this thread as I feel theres some sour grapes on this thread (not by pouchie)


well do you not think the facts should be posted up to ensure people dont come to conclusions?

there are no sour grapes on my behalf i can assure you as i have done privately with pouchie so maybe you shouldnt jump to conclusions either!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

loulou said:


> He was advised to spay so do not jump to conclusions without the facts, it was his choice to mate no one elses and hes not a child
> 
> Thats my only input in this thread as I feel theres some sour grapes on this thread (not by pouchie)


 
Lou if you mean I was advised to have them spayed then you are partly correct......i was actually told "_If your not going to breed from them you will need them spaying"._

This is the point Pouchie has been trying to get across - the fact that its not as simple as spaying or breeding - there is also the time factor & WHY they need to be spayed, which is the bit I was NOT informed off & in all honesty had not read on any of the sites about skunks - they say simply skunks must be spayed if being used for breeding & its recommended they are spayed if being kept as pets. No reasoning or explanations are given as to why they need spaying. This is one of my bug bears.......people often have the information to make it easier for others to get the facts, but dont like emparting them - maybe its because I spend half my time answering questions & problems on my own forums that I find it odd people are not so willing to be open & help people. 

As I was in a position of not being 100% certain either way I obviously chose not to spay the girls.......and now I CHOOSE to let them breed, partly because skunks are so far relatively unknown in the UK so the in depth knowledge is still not there & we can only learn by reading, talking & by physical experience . Pouchies experience & the fact she is posting it on the forums is an excellent way of communicating what we learn :no1:

Oh & from my own point of view, i am already a professional breeder of other types of animals & work alongside/with other breeders & zoo license holders, so my natural bent is towards breeding.....so I guess in my mind thats where I was always going to lean towards :whistling2:. If I find I am not set up for getting it right, then I will either change my practice or stop.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all. I have only bred skunks once so my experiance is very limited. My female was very cuddly before the birth but around this time last year she did go through a leg/trouser attacking stage which was not nice. She gave birth in May and changed to a complete stomping nightmare. No suprise there though - first time mum who is protecting her litter so no big deal. You can't take it personal. As the little one grew she just calmed down. To be honest no different to any other animals I have bred. When the baby was picked up you had to be quick or she would try to grab him and pull him back to the nest but thats not a bad thing in my opinion. I would rather her be like that than have a mum that neglects the little ones. She got used to me handling the babe and stopped worrying about it till there was no confrontations and she just let me get on with it. To be honest she was not the night mare that has been talked about on here but maybe she is just a one off. I am sure that if the female has been well handled before the birth then she will calm down if you just respect what she is doing and dont let it become an issue.
regards
Ian


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stoaty said:


> Hello all. I have only bred skunks once so my experiance is very limited. My female was very cuddly before the birth but around this time last year she did go through a leg/trouser attacking stage which was not nice. She gave birth in May and changed to a complete stomping nightmare. No suprise there though - first time mum who is protecting her litter so no big deal. You can't take it personal. As the little one grew she just calmed down. To be honest no different to any other animals I have bred. When the baby was picked up you had to be quick or she would try to grab him and pull him back to the nest but thats not a bad thing in my opinion. I would rather her be like that than have a mum that neglects the little ones. She got used to me handling the babe and stopped worrying about it till there was no confrontations and she just let me get on with it. To be honest she was not the night mare that has been talked about on here but maybe she is just a one off. I am sure that if the female has been well handled before the birth then she will calm down if you just respect what she is doing and dont let it become an issue.
> regards
> Ian


but this is what this thread needs other peoples information on what they went through when they bred their skunks 

not many people have bred successfuly in a domestic enviroment thats why its good that other people are adding their input into it :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There is also the possibility that I am over-reacting because I know if something happens to these kits I will feel very responsible (

I feel it would be my fault for disturbing/ stressing/ upsetting Koko. I didn't mean to make her out to sound a monster but put it this way, I don't feel I can do what stoaty did and take the kits from under her nose. I am having to move her away and shut her elsewhere as calmly and quietly as I can before I take the kits.

Correct me if I'm wrong stoaty but haven't you lost kits that were born aswell as raising the one you mentioned above successfully? If you have, it would be great to hear your thoughts on what went wrong. (Apologies if I am thinking of the wrong person:blush


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

By the way, just to brighten up this miserable thread lol, here are some nice pics of the precious little bundles in question :2thumb:
































http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/lawsonslionheads/2.jpg


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> By the way, just to brighten up this miserable thread lol, here are some nice pics of the precious little bundles in question :2thumb:


they look lovely! but i have to say im surprised that they are still so inactive if people sell them at 6 weeks old - either they must have an exceedingly fast curve for the next few weeks or there development might not be as advanced as i would have expected by the time they went


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

davebrum said:


> they look lovely! but i have to say im surprised that they are still so inactive if people sell them at 6 weeks old - either they must have an exceedingly fast curve for the next few weeks or there development might not be as advanced as i would have expected by the time they went


Again, would be interested to hear any other takes on this if there are any.

The largest kit today opened his eyes at almost 3 weeks old. It is incredibly hard to believe that they will be ready to go to new homes at 6 weeks!!!

I am thinking at least 8 weeks but will see how they progress. 

They haven't had a sniff of solids yet either.

They are not even out of the nest and mobile. Shouldn't think that will be long though!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

wow how cute are they :flrt:

I wonder if the Bino is going to stay bino or if the darker fur will get yet darker? Are his/her eyes open yet to see what colour they are?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> wow how cute are they :flrt:
> 
> I wonder if the Bino is going to stay bino or if the darker fur will get yet darker? Are his/her eyes open yet to see what colour they are?


Definitely a bino. Pink eyes.

Should stay white unless he gets fed a crap diet which is highly unlikely as he is to belong to Matt Lusty :notworthy:

Wait til I put the latest videos on EKF Matt... :flrt::flrt::flrt:

The Silverback is Luce's and she is the prettiest little thing ever. Spitting image of Bear.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

are you keepin one caz? i have to say though now ive seen pics i do hate you :lol2: they are amazing 

better than sex?:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Catt!! you always go and do it, just lower the tone once again:devil: haha but who said it was a bad thing!!!

CAZ!!!! mrifgp9ohriuvhtrbnginigbhn i think there really great, look like there going to be absolutely gourjous:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> better than sex?:whistling2:


 
No, there isn't a chocolate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't actually know if I'm keeping on yet...


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I did loose a litter but this was before it even got to the handling stage so I cant honestly say that had anything to do with it. The mum just did not appear to have any milk. May have been to do with it been a very unusual time for them to have young (November). My girl only had the one so this made it harder to take him away from his mum. If there were several then I would try to do it one at once so she still had others there to distract her. You have to judge your own female and how she reacts to you around the babes. Always better to err on the safe side. You may find that you will have a few more mini whiffs when you start the handling but these aren't that bad.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Yes I did loose a litter but this was before it even got to the handling stage so I cant honestly say that had anything to do with it. The mum just did not appear to have any milk. May have been to do with it been a very unusual time for them to have young (November). My girl only had the one so this made it harder to take him away from his mum. If there were several then I would try to do it one at once so she still had others there to distract her. You have to judge your own female and how she reacts to you around the babes. Always better to err on the safe side. You may find that you will have a few more mini whiffs when you start the handling but these aren't that bad.


 
Thanks stoaty, I will definitely remove them one by one. I think it will be much easier on Koko.

Funny you say about mini whiffs.. just the one kit seems to do this but maybe the other three have just been too sleepy to bother when I handled them. I bet they will all be going off tonight LOL

I'm trying to handle them every day now apart from last Tuesday as Koko was too rattled and wouldnt come away from them of her own accord so I didnt bother. Last night was awesome though :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> By the way, just to brighten up this miserable thread lol, here are some nice pics of the precious little bundles in question :2thumb:


:lol2: Just sent this to my friend who wants the rabbit and she literally squeeled down the mic. I want the white one :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Just sent this to my friend who wants the rabbit and she literally squeeled down the mic. I want the white one :lol2:


the rabbit? 

i want the silverback lookin one :flrt:dit wants the one top right


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the rabbit?
> 
> i want the silverback lookin one :flrt:


 
LOL you dont stand a chance that ones lucy's :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL you dont stand a chance that ones lucy's :lol2::lol2:


 
i couldnt have it anyway even if i wanted it, but i hope lucy will let me come have a cuddle sometime :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i couldnt have it anyway even if i wanted it, but i hope lucy will let me come have a cuddle sometime :flrt:


 
lol im sure she wont mind doing cuddles :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the rabbit?


Yeah, I'm sure pouchie will know what I am on about :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, I'm sure pouchie will know what I am on about :lol2:


 i hope so, cos no fecker else does n you look like a bit of a loon :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i hope so, cos no fecker else does n you look like a bit of a loon :lol2:


LOL you made me spit my bloomin tea at the lap top woman :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i hope so, cos no fecker else does n you look like a bit of a loon :lol2:


Nothing new then :lol:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Here ya go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/254508-giant-rabbit-breeders-west-mids.html


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I know what you mean lol

Her mate wants a conti giant wabbit off me Cat so don't be so rude! tut. It made perfec sense.


The Silverback is well and truly Luce's, well Jon's. He will cry if he doesn't get her :lol2: She is real pretty though :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I know what you mean lol
> 
> Her mate wants a conti giant wabbit off me Cat so don't be so rude! tut. It made perfec sense.
> 
> ...


is it a definate girl?

can you sex them already caz?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is it a definate girl?
> 
> can you sex them already caz?


Yup. Straight away :2thumb:

The boys have a willy and the girls don't , easy! :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yup. Straight away :2thumb:
> 
> The boys have a willy and the girls don't , easy! :no1:


so how many of each have you got?

cant sex my wabbits that easily! :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so how many of each have you got?
> 
> cant sex my wabbits that easily! :bash:


You will at 7 weeks. Easy peasy at that age :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> You will at 7 weeks. Easy peasy at that age :2thumb:


i cant wait til 7 weeks! i need to know soonish!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There is an albino and a b&w classic male, the other two are female.

You can sex your rabbits now! It is a case of learning how to handle them safely upside down and how to press down correctly to expose the bits. You can't really tell without pressing down on either side to expose either the penis which comes out of a shaft, points straight upward and just has a hole in the end or a female has a triangle shape protrusion with a line going from the tip towards the anus. I have never sexed a rex, I find some breeds are easier than others.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> There is an albino and a b&w classic male, the other two are female.
> 
> You can sex your rabbits now! It is a case of learning how to handle them safely upside down and how to press down correctly to expose the bits. You can't really tell without pressing down on either side to expose either the penis which comes out of a shaft, points straight upward and just has a hole in the end or a female has a triangle shape protrusion with a line going from the tip towards the anus. I have never sexed a rex, I find some breeds are easier than others.


 
bugger i wish they were all male, i want a girly now and i always said no more than 2...... no, im happy with my two boys ((bites fingers off)):lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Rex's are quite easy to sex... i managed to sex them at 3-4weeks and it all turned out correct... to put it in a different way, if the females bit sticks out like when you roll your tounge then its female lol, if it just sticks out with a little hole its a male
:2thumb:

and yus the little silverback is my girlie!!!:flrt: which one is whoofting caz?? bet its mine isnt it lol which one has opened its eyes?
that pic with your little one is so cute!!

It is amazing how much they will grow leading up to 6 weeks! like you said you cant beleive it atm but seriously lol... the only thing that will stop them growing as fast is if koko mothers them too much, and doesnt let them wander to get their food etc:flrt:


xxx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> You can sex your rabbits now! It is a case of learning how to handle them safely upside down and how to press down correctly to expose the bits. You can't really tell without pressing down on either side to expose either the penis which comes out of a shaft, points straight upward and just has a hole in the end or a female has a triangle shape protrusion with a line going from the tip towards the anus. I have never sexed a rex, I find some breeds are easier than others.


I find rexes pretty difficult as at a young age their hips are squashed together and they are tiny. : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> and yus the little silverback is my girlie!!!:flrt: which one is whoofting caz?? bet its mine isnt it lol which one has opened its eyes?
> that pic with your little one is so cute!!


Don't be daft! Your little girl is an angel, butter wouldn't melt! She looks so pretty and angelic LOL

Its the classic boy that keeps going off.. he is going to be a dude. His little character is coming through already. 

The albino has opened his eyes. He is the biggest, huge chunky thing! Looks like a friggin polar bear cub :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aww bless her hehe
i know i was just looking at the vids!! i was like oooooohhhhh:flrt:
the albino is cute though 

xx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

YouTube - Lucian picks up a skunk kit

YouTube - Day 19 , albino opens his eyes!

YouTube - all 4 kits awake!

YouTube - 19 Day Old Skunks


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooooh lucy n jon getting a baby skwunky! haha, thats well good! I love the vids so much!


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

*Skunks*

Hello does anyone no of any for sale and how much please really really want one i live in wales so would be great if it was not to far but would travel 
happy days


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> yea the risk is heightend because they are in the home, in a not always so quite environment... so noises and disturbances at an early stage can stress the female hugely...
> 
> Skunks in outdoor enclousres do TEND to have more success as they are more left to their own devices (but even this depends as to how often you are entereing this enclosure/outbuilding/shed etc)
> From experience, but this is only MY experience, other people may have encountered other things, the female has gone back to her usual self after about 2 months of the kits leaving... mainly because they just need to settle back down, recoup, and get back to their previous state of life... i think with pouchies, and i am sure she wont mind me saying this, as they are in the home and not confined to an area.. like a 4x4 hutch or small room etc, it has put some added stress on Koko as she has a larger area to 'defend' as such and keep her kits protected from any dangers...
> ...


Excellent points Lucy....
My worry is some people with skunks who would consider breeding DO NOT have suitable homes to do it in.. they have noisey animal filled houses.. and no quiet place for the pregnant mother to be... a cage in a busy room is not appropriate...the skunk or skunks would not have the peace required to feel safe so the success rate becomes far lower again..

not only does the sucess rate drop.. but the actual harm that can come to a stressed skunk during pregnancy complicates matters again... some will naturally abort or become violent if they feel in anyway threatened.. so a normally docile happy female skunk will havea personality transplant.. possibly causing many issues potential breeders either have not thought about or do not consider to be high risk.

but I fear their are some people with the psychology inherant that they will breed just about anything because they can.. and not consider that perhaps their indoor environment is not only unsuitable.. but stessful to a pregnant and nursing skunk.

I speak from knowing one person who bred intentionally and was in bits after realising her home.. with noisy dogs.. inquisitive cats and general busy comings and goings was definately not the best place to breed her skunk..

I dont own skunks.. I wont ever own them.. and therefore never breed them.. however breeding ANY animal is a huge undertaking and should be done in as best an environment as you can provide.. not just placing a male and a female together then muddling through then panicking when you realise al the mistakes youve made


thats for highlighting these issues pouchie


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Another important thing to remember about breeding skunks is finding good homes for the offspring. Watch selling them on 'payment plans' as some people will try anything to back out of paying for them.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

one would indeed suggest that if you are taking payment plans, that you wait until the prospective owner has paid in full _before_ letting the animal go.. which is now the rule i follow too, regardless of the person involved...

N


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm now asking for a small deposit non refundable if someone reserves a baby skunk; because there are lots of people here;unfortunately; who'll do everything just to obtain a baby without paying the price asked for it or just reserves one but doesn't show up or replies back when I want some confirmation.
I still get lots of angry emails from people who tell me how bad I am for asking 350 pounds for a baby while I've never seen them cheaper; except in a place where they import animals from the US and sell them as tame but in fact are still wild animals which are soo hard to get them used to people: I'm not able of doing so with mine, which I bought in such place (I didn't know they were imports , only after I bought the animal I saw an advert of that place).
Normally all my baby skunks would have got a new home (in about two weeks from now) but when I asked for a deposit I only received two; while the other 5 didn't reply back ; so how can I take those people serious? And isn't it fishy that I just keep getting emails from people who're calling me names and demanding for a drop in the price; they all want an animal for 50-150 pounds while I've never known anyone selling babies for that price and definitely not home bred ones. I emailed them to ask for a deposit to confirm they will take a skunk in their home; but two emails couldn't get delivered because it seems they just removed it or blocked me in some way and they gave a non existing phone number.

I also was asked from one guy if he could pay me montly; never! I'm not that dumb!

But it's so sad to see how many people are just not serious when considering an animal and I won't give in to them to drop my price to 100 pounds or so; I'll just keep them myself then and will get them fixed if people think they can threaten me just to get a cheap baby.

I'm really getting irritated at the moment so sorry for my post :censor:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

naminé said:


> I'm now asking for a small deposit non refundable if someone reserves a baby skunk; because there are lots of people here;unfortunately; who'll do everything just to obtain a baby without paying the price asked for it or just reserves one but doesn't show up or replies back when I want some confirmation.
> I still get lots of angry emails from people who tell me how bad I am for asking 350 pounds for a baby while I've never seen them cheaper; except in a place where they import animals from the US and sell them as tame but in fact are still wild animals which are soo hard to get them used to people: I'm not able of doing so with mine, which I bought in such place (I didn't know they were imports , only after I bought the animal I saw an advert of that place).
> Normally all my baby skunks would have got a new home (in about two weeks from now) but when I asked for a deposit I only received two; while the other 5 didn't reply back ; so how can I take those people serious? And isn't it fishy that I just keep getting emails from people who're calling me names and demanding for a drop in the price; they all want an animal for 50-150 pounds while I've never known anyone selling babies for that price and definitely not home bred ones. I emailed them to ask for a deposit to confirm they will take a skunk in their home; but two emails couldn't get delivered because it seems they just removed it or blocked me in some way and they gave a non existing phone number.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with everything you are saying but unfortunatly for people like me who really seriously wants a skunk but having a family and other animals and a house, cant afford to lay out that much money when the responsible side of me tells me to put it into other areas, however, doesnt mean I am any less honourable than someone who does have the cash to spare, just means I get left out. 

Unfortunatly this is always one of my bug bears with animals but it's a 2 edge sword becuase if you sell them for truly affordable prices they could go to anyone which isnt what you want. 

Before anyone has a go at me im not asking for a free skunk sending my way (chance would be a fine thing) im just pointing out again a frustration at the cost of animals, breeds of animals etc when in actual fact the cost to breed them doesnt usually get anywhere near the return you get on the young.

Grumble over and back to saving.
But as per usual you get a few £££ off what you need and the boiler will break !

PS Please dont slag me for saying this as I know full well why prices are so high, Imentioned earlier in this post.

T


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi there

I also understand your point myself as it's always nicer you can afford an animal you really love and would like to take care for without spending 'fortunes' but if there would be many more skunk keepers who would have a skunk to offer then prices will drop for sure, but when I don't get any respect from people who're willing to buy one, why should I drop prices just to make these kinda people happy,while they call me names and threaten me? 

I have and had, skunks from different price ranges and I got to know why some of them are 'cheap' and others more expensive; but now that I know where the difference is; I'm definitely willing to save some more before buying any other; because I have thrown away 500£ on two skunks; one which died very soon because of some genetical problems(inbreeding and very weak health which I couldn't see when I bought he) and the other one which was also sold as being a tame skunk but can't be handled and has a very strange behaviour. 

I know there are really devoted people who're not willing to spend alot of money but skunks aren't like ferrets or dogs; they need special caring and always need loads of foods( fresh vegies,chicken, turkey,dairy, taurine supplements,...) I have had ferrets and other exotics myself and skunks really cost more then any other animal I've had plus they also like ruining stuff which is a factor you have to keep in mind and many people can't handle this and will throw away the animal; especially when it was a 'cheap' thing. So the price of a skunk baby represents the costs which come with them, so if the price to own one is too high then it's 'maintenance' costs definitely are too high as well!

I am not wealthy or have loads of cash; I wish I had, but I made a choice and now I have to make sure my skunks get what they deserve; if that would mean that I have to eat less or can't buy something I really want; then that's what I have to do; I'll never put any of my animals in a shelter or throw them away because it was I who made that choice and it's me who they depend on.

the advice would be: if you buy a skunk always make sure you've saved some extras to care for your pet when you're low on money and enough for 'when your boiler breaks down'; this counts for any purchase and not just animals; you'll never know when your car will break down or when your house will set on fire; but you'll know that your animals needs caring for a long time!

But as I said I understand your frustration as well but most of the time the prices for these animals are just a representation to further costs; don't let you be fooled by websites saying the costs of skunks is low: there isn't anything like skunkfood in bags and always need fresh nibbles; which also involves commitment and devotion every single day!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

naminé said:


> Hi there
> 
> I also understand your point myself as it's always nicer you can afford an animal you really love and would like to take care for without spending 'fortunes' but if there would be many more skunk keepers who would have a skunk to offer then prices will drop for sure, but when I don't get any respect from people who're willing to buy one, why should I drop prices just to make these kinda people happy,while they call me names and threaten me?
> 
> ...


 
Again I totally agree just unfortunatly leaves people like me out of the loop.
I have always spent alot on my animals, especially their purchase as I always wanted to make sure I was getting a good breeding etc, but have been let down by this school of though as my Yorkie who was from good blood lines, perfect eyes, hips, was being sold as a stud so on and so forth ended up with a retsined testicle, now only has one hip and has to have his knee caps off. 

My only point is that while I totally agree with the reasons round the price it then excludes people like me who, while I do have the money its hard to warrant spending it with a young family.
It doesnt mean I am any less respectful of the reson why the price is high or the seller and that I dont intend to care for my animals and provide them with the best of everything (which I already do) its just the initial outlasy which some will argue that if people like me were serious they would save the money, which again I agree with but also have a thousand other channels to put that money in.

Again just feeling sorry for myself over skunks again 

On with the thread ... :whistling2: ... sorry for the interuption and moaning ramble :blush:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> I am not wealthy or have loads of cash; I wish I had, but I made a choice and now I have to make sure my skunks get what they deserve; if that would mean that I have to eat less or can't buy something I really want; then that's what I have to do; I'll never put any of my animals in a shelter or throw them away because it was I who made that choice and it's me who they depend on.


amen to that... lol.. i am moving soon, and cannot afford to rent somewhere that has the space for me and my clan.. my solution to this.. i have rented a huge barn, which is being fitted out for the animals, and i.. well i will be sleeping in a caravan parked next to said barn.. have to get priorities sorted, lol, i'll sleep in a tent if i have to!

taraliz - there are people who will take payment plans, as you know.. it does not have to be hundreds each time, if people want to pay a tenner a week for a year or so, and do it that way, then thats not a problem, hell you could do a £2 a day if you really wanted to! tho it might be a pain going to the bank all the time!

unfortunately, there is always someone who messes it up for others.. as a result, *all* animals must now be paid for in full before they are released. 

In the unfortunate event of an animal leaving before it is paid for in full, and then NOT being paid up within a reasonable time, then the animal must be returned to the original owner, as technically, until paid for, it does not belong to the new keeper. 

naminé - i wish i could have one of your little guys i really do! but then i am a sucker for the bloody things eh 

N


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Taralitz; I have no doubt you are sincere and are a truly devoted person to all your animals; but it's just hard for us(people having litters of any kind of animal) to make sure we are dealing with some people who are also as devoted as we are; we can't just go visit every new home where an animal will find their new life, so the only thing which can help us decide if the new owner has a heart for animals: is to see what they can offer and this starts price-wise: I know it sounds very materialistic but that's just the case.
If animals would all be 'cheap' and affordable we would all stack our houses full with animals we love, just to realize sooner or later that we can't afford their lifestyles.
Then what will happen? They'll all end up in animal shelters, will be put down to sleep, or some more serious cruelty.
I'm not familiar with the UK animal keeping laws and stuff like that, but I just know that if the shelters will get full with some kind of species; it won't take too long before the law will forbid everyone to own any; so we have to protect our own hobby and not helping to destroy it ; keeping exotics is a real hard hobby because there are a lot of folks out there just wanting to destroy what we are so passionate about!
They even tried to forbid alot of dogs here, and not only the 'dangerous' ones (people are guilty for their bad reputations; not the breed itself) , we have a very active strict animal activist group here which are trying to forbid every type of pet :devil: I just don't want to think about it because it just shows how ignorant some people can be without even having a clue what will happen then.

an easy example: if your mobile phone of 50£ breaks down what'll you do?: you'll toss it away and buy a new one, if your cellphone of 300£ breaks down what'll you do? You'll let it fix because you've spend too much on it and don't want to waste it.

Sometimes prices are not just to make loads of money (I didn't know I was going to get babies at all) but it's a kind of protection as well for the babies and for our own hobby which we won't like to lose.

I'm sure there are truly devoted beings out there who don't want to spend 350 on a skunk; but how can we as keepers (accidently breeders) trust our little ones if we don't know anything about the new owners while they make a fight over the price asked for the purchase in the first place; it will make me cautious and not really eager to hand them over because I would have a feeling they don't really know where they put their hand on.

I have found 2 people now where one of them is having a skunk for 1 year now and the other one just lost her skunk which reached the age of *15*!!! So I know these people know something about it, but I've had alot of teens just thinking it would be cool to have something different without knowing as well that it's totally different then a ferret.

Nerys you are definitely welcome to own one of mine:2thumb: I just know you have a long time experience with loads of animals and especially skunks.
I just need to find some people like you right here : victory::flrt:

Praise the skunk :lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

naminé said:


> Taralitz; I have no doubt you are sincere and are a truly devoted person to all your animals; but it's just hard for us(people having litters of any kind of animal) to make sure we are dealing with some people who are also as devoted as we are; we can't just go visit every new home where an animal will find their new life, so the only thing which can help us decide if the new owner has a heart for animals: is to see what they can offer and this starts price-wise: I know it sounds very materialistic but that's just the case.
> If animals would all be 'cheap' and affordable we would all stack our houses full with animals we love, just to realize sooner or later that we can't afford their lifestyles.
> Then what will happen? They'll all end up in animal shelters, will be put down to sleep, or some more serious cruelty.
> I'm not familiar with the UK animal keeping laws and stuff like that, but I just know that if the shelters will get full with some kind of species; it won't take too long before the law will forbid everyone to own any; so we have to protect our own hobby and not helping to destroy it ; keeping exotics is a real hard hobby because there are a lot of folks out there just wanting to destroy what we are so passionate about!
> ...


 
I agree with everything said, as as said I am not after a freebie skunk just giving us folks who cant always warrant the lay out of cash a little bump up that were still fine people which should show anyway as we clearly care for the ones we already have and are not planning to spend their food / health money on a new addition
xx


----------

